# How much acreage per goat in a pasture?



## CountryGirl (Nov 14, 2010)

We might be getting goats next summer but I don't know much about them. We have a barn and some pastures. But I don't know how much space we would need outside per goat. They are going to be milking breeds. Also I heard goats eat a lot of brush/grass/weeds. Would you need to rotate pastures so they always have grass to eat? Because I was thinking if you only have 1 pastures they would eat it all up and then have nothing left. So how much space does a goat need outside? And how do you prevent them from eating all the grass/weeds?


----------



## freemotion (Nov 14, 2010)

Rotating is always a good practice....how much space per goat depends on a LOT of factors....the type and size of goats, the condition of the pasture and what plants are growing there, and even what type of year it is and how things are growing that year.  Best bet is to get a small number of goats and see how your pasture does, then add more if after a year or two it can support more.  Start small....they are addictive, and you might want to breed and keep some babies.  Trust me.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 15, 2010)

Goats are not pasture animals like cows.  Goats prefer brush and trees...they are browsers.  So its good to have room for them but they are not like cows that need a specific amount to sustain them.  You can feed them hay...with no issues.  I know some people who have them in dry paddocks and they are very healthy and happy animals...so dont worry to much about the pasture...with the exception of whats growing in there before you send them out to munch!!

So as long as they have enough room to play and browse...they will be fine. 

You can definately pasture!  But not necessary in owning goats.


----------



## warthog (Nov 15, 2010)

I have 5 mixed breed goats, which have a fenced off brush area of may 1.5 2 acres, and they can't keep up with the brush growth.  We always thought we would need more goats, but wanted to make sure the area was large enough to sustain them, no brush equals extra bagged food equals extra cost.

We are also able to fence off another may 1 acre for them for rotation.

So over the next few months we are going to increase our herd, by maybe two or three, we think we will need about 10 or 12 in total but doing it gradually.

Good luck.


----------

